# Sony A7II Updated Auto focus / Uncompressed raw support



## tcmatthews (Nov 5, 2015)

I do not know the validity of this but it looks like B&H let a Sony A7II software update announcement slip out early. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/news/sony%E2%80%99s-a7-ii-receives-uncompressed-raw-improved-af-support-firmware-update

It appears that the A7II will get raw file format and phase detection enabled for converted lens and uncompressed Raw support. Personally I hope this happens because I have been sitting on the fence trying to decide if I just get the A7rII. If my A7II can autofocus adequately with Canon Lense I can save my money for a Canon 5dr or Canon 6D II. It will also make my future lens purchases much clearer. 

I bought the A7II to shoot primarily old manual lenses. So I would not see any real benefit going to the A7rII with those lense. But I sometimes like auto focus and the current A7II is about as good as my Canon XS stuck in Liveview. I also do not want to duplicate my Canon lenses unless I have to. 

I will update when and if the update is available. 
Update 1
Firmware update coming Nov 18
http://www.sony.com/electronics/interchangeable-lens-cameras/ilce-7m2-body-kit
http://briansmith.com/sony-a7ii-uncompressed-raw-firmware-update-coming-nov-18/


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 18, 2015)

The update is out. It works better than expected. Most of my Canon lens are now usable for auto focus. All of them except the 85mm and Tamron 28-75f2.8, focus much better than EOS M. (I have found the Tamron 28-75f2.8 focuses faster on the M than the 22mm pancake but does not work on the metabones adapter.) Only slightly slower than a DSLR. There is one issue that I noticed. Unlike native E mount lens it limits you to inside the phase detection focus area when selecting a focus area.

The focus area is still larger than a 6D. I will probably put up a more detailed review after Thanksgiving. 
All testing done with the Metabones III. I do not have a Metabones IV but given the performance gain I have seen I might have to get one. 

Initial impressions. 

Canon 24f2.8 IS USM auto focus works very well
Canon 40f2.8 STM pancake auto focus works extremely well
Canon 50f1.8 STM auto focus works extremely well
Canon 85f1.8 auto focus hunts all over the place not quite usable, need to test in better lighting.
Canon 100f2.8L auto focus works very well
Canon 70-200f4L auto focus works
Tamron 70-300 4-5.6 VC auto focus works not very well hunts a sometimes makes a bunch of noise that does not sound all that good but I think that is just the VC kicking in.

I did not test my APC-s lenses or lenses that don't seem to work on the metabones adapter such as the Tamron 150-600 and 28-75f2.8. The Metabones adapter or camera does not seem to have enough power for the Tamron 150-600.

I am getting a 7DII I think that a comparison between the Sony A7II and Canon 7DII liveview is also in order. The STM lenses seem to work almost as well as native lenses.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 23, 2015)

Totally usable now with Canon glass.

So happy with this, all my primes are now image stabilised.


----------

